# Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

Moin Boardies,

ich muss mir jetzt einfach mal meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben, es gibt echt Sachen, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich möchte voraus schicken, daß ich absolut nix gegen Karpfenangler habe. Manchmal geh ich sogar selbst los mit Boilie und Co. Aber teilweise nimmt das Ausmaße an, die jeder Beschreibung spotten.

Ich war gestern an einem mittelgroßen, recht schwer zugänglichen Waldsee zum Spinnfischen. An dem See gibt es so fünf oder sechs Stellen, von denen man angeln kann. Ansonsten ist da Wildnis.

Ich komm dort also an, guck mich um...gegenüber und ca. 200 m weg von mir sitzen mehrere Karpfenangler in Camps. Gut, bleiben noch vier Stellen zum Angeln dachte ich...was solls...

Fünf Minuten später hatte ich die erste Schnur!!! Gut, kein Problem, einmal rufen, Köder lösen...weiter geht...und zack, wieder ne Schnur...diesmal von denen links von mir...und so ging es weiter. Das beste ist, daß diese Typen mich auch noch angemault haben, von wegen sie waren zuerst da. Entschuldigt bitte, aber ich kann doch nicht den gesamten See dicht machen...eine einzige Stelle war noch beangelbar...! Ich park doch auch nicht mit dem Auto quer vor vier Lücken...was soll dieser Sch...!

Da die auch noch fröhlich am Saufen waren und eindeutig in der Überzahl, hab ich dann den Rückzug angetreten. Aber das ist doch echt eine derartige Frechheit...

Was hättet Ihr gemacht?


----------



## Lucius (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> ich muss mir jetzt einfach mal meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben, es gibt echt Sachen, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich möchte voraus schicken, daß ich absolut nix gegen Karpfenangler habe. Manchmal geh ich sogar selbst los mit Boilie und Co. Aber teilweise nimmt das Ausmaße an, die jeder Beschreibung spotten.
> 
> ...



Weitergeangelt, bis Sie es gerafft hätten und dabei immer das Handy im Anschlag mit 110 vorgewählt...;-)

Kindergartenschei..e sowas, Ich wäre wahrscheinlich sogar nach dem ersten mal rüber und hätte nett drum gebeten, für den ja überschaubaren Zeitraum, den du dort geangelt hättest, ihre Montage dementsrechend zu positionieren - und dann bei fehlender Einsicht den Gewässerwart vor deren Augen angerufen - so was gehört echt sanktioniert, solche Egotouren....#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Ich verstehe Deinen Frust.
Ging mir auch schon so an unserer Talsterre. Ich war mit dem Boot weit außerhalb der doppelten Wurfweite der Karpfencamps unterwegs. Es gab auch keine Markierungen in Form von Bojen, oder ähnlichem.
Aber bald schrillten die Bissanzeiger am Ufer. Was folgte, war ein böses Wortgefecht.


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Ich mein, daß sie ihre Montagen mit dem Boot rausfahren, ist ja ok...aber zumindest sollten die doch wohl an der nächstgelegenen Stelle zum Angelplatz sitzen und nicht am anderen Seenende? Dafür hätten die Herren aber etwas Bequemlichkeit opfen müssen...sie saßen natürlich da, wo es eben, trocken und gut zugänglich ist. Irgendwo müssen die vier Kästen Bier (für zwei Leute) ja schließlich hin!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Sowas hatte ich auch schon.

Mitten auf`m See eine Schnur gefangen.#t

Ein paar mal dran gezogen und Lärm am Bissanzeiger gemacht. Leider keine Regung im Zelt.|rolleyes

Also Messer raus, abgeschnitten und weiter geangelt.:m

In deinem Fall wäre ein Anruf bei einem Fischereiaufseher evtl. hilfreich.
In der hiesigen GWO steht z.B.:

Ein Angler kann maximal den Platz in Richtung Wasserfläche beanspruchen,
welchen er durch Werfen mit dem Angelgerät entsprechend der gewählten
Fangmethode erreichen kann.


----------



## gründler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Moin

Tipp an beide seiten zum austauschen.

Man nehme ein kleines grundblei mit Wirbel,und hänge es nach dem der Boilie..... draussen liegt vor dem endring in die Hauptschnur,dann ab ins Wasser damit.

Das kleine blei zieht die schnur kurz vor der Rute runter und so liegt die Hauptschnur "meist" komplett auf grund.

Machen die Carper hier so um den Booten auszuweichen sowie Spinnfischern.....etc.


lg


----------



## Lorenz (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Hi

mit den Leuten reden. Wenn sie eh tagelang dort bleiben,dann machen sie dir vielleicht auch mal kurz Platz oder holen zumindest einen Teil der Ruten rein,wenn man nett mit ihnen redet,oder sie sagen dir zumindest wo genau die Ruten liegen.

Mir wurden schon Würstchen,Glühwein,Bier und co. beim Vorbeigehen angeboten,Tips gegeben "da unterm Baum haben wir beim Auslegen jeden morgen nen 80iger Hecht gesehen,kannst es ja mal probieren" etc. ...

Der Spinnfischer ist super mobil. In manchen Fällen sollte er dann halt aber auch mal freiwillig und von sich aus zurückstecken. Oft genug ist nämlich genug Platz,während der Karpfenangler aber einen Futterplatz oder punktgenau auf dem abgelegten Köder gefüttert hat,der Welsfischer vielleicht Bojen- oder Abreismontagen platziert hat,kann der Spinnfischer oft genug ohne großen Aufwand ein Stück weitergehen.

Du hast kritisiert das sie zusammensitzen wollen. Wenn sie sich gut kennen oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer zusammensitzen wollen,weil sie mehrere Tage oder vielleicht sogar eine Woche oder mehr dort ansitzen,dann tät ich das auch miteinkalkulieren und mich fragen wie ich es in deren Fall handhaben würde,wenn trotz des zusammensitzen noch vernünftig und effektiv gefischt werden soll.
*Hat man diese Angellei nie praktiziert,dann wird man das auch nicht so leicht verstehen können,ein Versuch sich in die anderen hineinzuversetzen könnte aber nicht schaden.*
*Das gilt natürlich auch für die andere Seite *(z.B. Schnüre absenken,Angelplatz entsprechend wählen,Kollegen hinweisen/Position der Montagen offenbaren...).


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Nach jahrelangen Querelen mit den "Carphuntern" an unserem See, wird
diesen nun in die Angelscheine nun reingeschrieben:
Angeln nur in Wurfdistanz ca.70m!
Mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich längst noch nicht alle daran halten, nur ist es nun möglich, diese auf ihr Fehlverhalten, im Falle von zu argen Einschränkungen anderer, genau auf diese Vorschrift zu hinzuweisen.
Mich persönlich stört es zudem, dass einige nach ihren Sessions, einfach ihre Futterbojen samt Schnüren und Eisen oder Bleischrott, in unserem 
Gewässer zurücklassen!
Da wird es wohl nur Besserung geben, wenn die ersten keine Karten mehr 
bekommen.
Einen speziellen Kandidaten hab ich da schon, von dem ich inzwischen drei Markierungsbojen aus Bauschaum gesammelt habe!

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Tipp an beide seiten zum austauschen.
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat

|thinkerg:


Sag doch Absenkblei . . .:m

|wavey:


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

@Lorenz

|good:#r|good:

Ist alles gesagt und zu 100% meine Meinung.


----------



## omnimc (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

wieso muß man eigentlich seine köder beim karpfen angeln 1000 meter weit ausbringen?


----------



## gründler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> |thinkerg:
> 
> ...


 
Du weißt doch Ich werd langsam zu alt für Fachbegriffe auf New-english ^^ 

Daher erkläre ich es nochmal in Zeichensprache mit Händen und Füßen für die anderen älteren hier ^^ 

lg

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



omnimc schrieb:


> wieso muß man eigentlich seine köder beim karpfen angeln 1000 meter weit ausbringen?




Damit man die Fische mit dem Lärm, den man an der Angelstelle macht, nicht verscheucht.:m
























(Spässle . . nicht so ernst nehmen! Manchmal sind wirklich Fische in so weiter Entfernung.)


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

@ Lorenz: Versuch mal, den Karpfencampern auszuweichen, wenn Sie alle verfügbaren Stellen absperren, weil sie parallel zum Ufer ihre Schnüre auslegen.

Nix gegen Dich, aber es gibt hier Seen, wo es schlicht nur drei bis fünf  Stellen gibt, selbst mit Watstiefeln oder Hosen. Da kann man nicht  ausweichen.

Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nix gegen Karpfenangler. Mach es gelegentlich selber und hab welche davon im Bekanntenkreis. 

Und ja, auch ich hab schon gemütlich im Karpfencamp geschnackt, wenn ich da vorbei geblinkert bin.


Aber solche Typen regen mich, den gehört der See genausowenig wie mir.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Servus,

Ich als karpfenangler hatte noch nie Probleme! Teilweise wird durch meine schnüre schon mal das halbe Ufer oder ein flussabschitt abgesperrt. Bisher wurde ich mir aber noch mit jedem anderen Angler einig. Solange man freundlich aufeinander zu geht hab ich z.b. kein Problem für ein paar std meine ruten woanders auszulegen. Ist der Andre dann fertig mit seiner angelei kommen die ruten wieder auf den futterplatz und gut ist.

Ich habe allerdings auch schon Kandidaten erlebt die ohne vorher das Gespräch zu suchen schon motzend und fluchend auf mich zu kamen ("schau bloß das du deine ruten raus holst" usw...). Bei solchen Leuten schalt ich auch schonmal auf stur und beharre darauf das ich zu erst da war.

Ich denke wie man in den Wald schreit so kommt es zurück. Muss natürliche nicht heißen das es keine Ar***löcher unter den karpfenanglern gibt.
Ich finde das von dir geschilderte verhalten auch unverständlich das die ja ansch. auch länger da waren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Wie gesagt, ich war freundlich und es ging um ungefähr drei Stunden bis zur Dunkelheit. Und nein, ich habe nicht zuerst gemotzt.


----------



## Bentham (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Manchmal ist es aber auch zum verrückt werden. Wir haben neulich an einem relativ schmalen Fluss geangelt. Die Außenkurve lag auf der anderen Seite, außerdem war das Ufer dort allgemein sehr interessant. Wir haben also rübergeworfen (maximal 40m). Angeln direkt unter der Rutenspitze macht eben oft nicht unbedingt Sinn, wenn man die Stelle auch anders gut erreichen kann. Das ganze ging auch so lange gut, bis Spinnfischer kamen und nicht respektierten, dass wir zuerst da waren. Manchmal fragt man sich, was der Unsinn soll? Ich muss doch wirklich nicht partout dort angeln, wo gerade andere sind, oder?

Dass die Situation beim TE eine etwas andere war, weiß ich. Dort wäre ein klärendes Gespräch bestimmt gut gewesen. Ich kann aber auch die Angler verstehen, die erst lange anfüttern, dann sich zuerst an ihre Stelle setzen und anschließend nicht weggehen wollen, nur weil jemand anderes kommt, der auch dort angeln will (so lange es sich nicht um genannte Entfernungen handelt ;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



jogiderbaer schrieb:


> Dass die Situation beim TE eine etwas andere war, weiß ich. Dort wäre ein klärendes Gespräch bestimmt gut gewesen. Ich kann aber auch die Angler verstehen, die erst lange anfüttern, dann sich zuerst an ihre Stelle setzen und anschließend nicht weggehen wollen, nur weil jemand anderes kommt, der auch dort angeln will (*so lange es sich nicht um genannte Entfernungen handelt ;-)*)



Aber genau darum geht es.

Das jemand in Wurfweite füttert und angelt ist normal und absolut kein Ärgernis.#6


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Da ist aber auch dieser Weitenwahn das Problem.
Seit wann beissen die Karpfen grundsätzlich auf der anderen Seeseite?
Und wenn das so ist, warum setze ich mich nicht dort hin und fische auf 15,20 Meter|kopfkrat?


----------



## Bentham (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Jaja ich hab schon verstanden Tinca... ich wollte nur für die Position der anderen Seite sensibilisieren


----------



## barschkönig (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Man weis nie wie einige da reagieren. Bei uns stand neulich in der Zeitung das ein 65 jähriger mann bei einem Karpfenangler durch die Schnur geschwommen ist. Der Angler ist dann wie ein irrer aufs Boot zum Schwimmer und schlug ihn mit dem Paddel auf den kopf#q Der Karpfenangler hatte natürlich über den gesamten See geschleppt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



jogiderbaer schrieb:


> Jaja ich hab schon verstanden Tinca... ich wollte nur für die Position der anderen Seite sensibilisieren




Hab ich verstanden aber die bedürfen keiner Entschuldigung.:m

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist allgemein ein Fremdwort, heutzutage.


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Leute, es geht nicht darum, keine Rücksicht zu nehmen...wenn ich einen Ansitzer sehe, mach ich nen großen Bogen und gut is...

Aber an einem See von 10 ha kann ich ja wohl kaum den ganzen See mit drei Leuten besetzen...

Wie volkerma schon sagt...warum setz ich mich nicht so dicht wie örtlich möglich an meinen Futterplatz? Dann wäre es dort nämlich nicht nötig, den ganzen See zu verminen.


----------



## Acefish06 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Solch ein verhalten wie es Vermesser schildert ist bei vielen Karpfenspezis an der Tagesordnung. Dies ist genau der grund warum ich damit aufgehört habe. Es gab sogar mal eine Zeitschrift in das Verhalten einiger Szenemitglieder sogar Dokumentiert wurde. Die fanden es auch noch Cool wenn Sie sich dort wieder fanden. 
Heute mache ich um viele Camps einen großen bogen um die Herrenrasse der Sportangler nicht zu stören.

PS. Es gibt aber auch Karpfenangler die sich normal verhalten.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Moin moin,

@Dirk,
Absenkbleie helfen gerade bei "Spinnern u. Schleppern" nicht allzuviel. Wenn dann noch der Karpfenangler Geflecht auf seinen Rollen hat hilft Absenken garnicht.

Für mich als Karpfenangler ist es mal wieder ärgerlich das die schwarzen Scharfe in unserer Gilde für Aufsehen sorgen.
Das sind genau die Gestalten die mit ihrem Verhalten für Verbote und Einschränkungen sorgen. Nicht selten sind es dann Verbote die doch leicht übertrieben sind. ( siehe Beitrag von Taxi)Trotzdem verkenne ich die Ursache nicht.

Das Argument " Ich war zuerst da" lasse ich nicht gelten. Das gibt mir noch lange nicht das Recht andere Angler massiv zu behindern.

Über Sinn und Unsinn vom Auslegen üder größere Distanzen  an dieser Stelle zu streiten macht wenig Sinn.Da spielen zuviele Faktoren eine Rolle.Und nicht jeder kann und vorallen will diese verstehen.

Bojen , Markierungen usw,
Ein heikles Thema. Das geht damit los das diese nicht über erlaubt sind. Dann werden diese auch mit schöne Regelmäßigkeit geklaut.Andere wiederum setzten sich mit ihren Boten genau auf diese Stellen mit dem Wissen das dort ja Futter liegt uns so die Aussichten auf Erfolg besser sind. So mancher ist auch einfach nur unwissend und vermutet dort illegale Reusen , Netze usw..
Was jedoch zu Recht eine Sauerei ist , ist wenn diese Marker einfach nach dem angeln im Gewässer verbleiben. Null Verständniss für sowas!!

Was nun tun wenn Kollege Spinnangler und co ans Gewässer kommen und alles abgespannt ist? Ganz klar ,  das Gespräch suchen und auf die Behinderung hinweisen. Wenn man sich auf beiden Seiten nicht im Ton vergreift gibts fast immer ne Lösung. Wenn wirklich garkeine Einsicht vorhanden ist: Handy raus und das entsprechende Personal informiert. Ist kein "Ansprechpartner" möglich dann würde ich das Verhalten dieser Leute und deren Auswirkungen versuchen zu dokumentiern und das ganze später melden.
Letzteres hab ich selber noch nicht erlebt da immer eine Lösung für beide Seiten gefunden.
Nicht ganz , eine Ausnahme, ( ich angelte auf 100m Wurfweite und hatte die Ablagestellen markiert)
 Das hat sich einSchleppangler  mehr als nur daneben benommen , Messer gezückt - mehere Schnüre zerschnitten usw. Da hab ich selber den Fischer incl Polizei gerufen. Ergebis- dem Knaben wurde vor Ort  sämtlicher Angelpapierkram entzogen und mir wurde Schadensersatz zu gesprochen der Monate später nach Klageandrohung aus reguliert wurde.


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Heute mache ich um viele Camps einen großen bogen um die *Herrenrasse der Sportangler *nicht zu stören.
> 
> PS. Es gibt aber auch Karpfenangler die sich normal verhalten.



Nicht so Spitzzüngig. 


So wie es Lorenz schon geschrieben hat, sollte es sein. Wenn der Ansitzer zuerst am Wasser ist und eine weiterer Angler dazu kommt, so sollte sich der zweite bei ersten melden und die Situation abklären. Und nicht das der Ansitzer zum zweiten gehen muss. Meine Erfahrungen sind alle samt Positiv. Es sei den einer kommt und angelt einfach drauf los. Dann kann ich auch schon mal ungehalten werden. |rolleyes

Andersrum ist es ja auch so wenn ich als Ansitzer an eine Stelle komme wo schon einer sitzt. Dann informiere ich mich bei demjenigen und dann schaut man was man machen kann.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Heute mache ich um viele Camps einen großen bogen um die Herrenrasse der Sportangler nicht zu stören.



Quatsch, Karpfenangler sind doch die Subalternen, die Fliegenfischer sind die Herrenrasse!

@TE

Meinen Frust hätte ich mir da gleich vor Ort von der Seele geredet. Zumal die Kameraden ja anscheinend auch ausreichend mit Bier versorgt waren, was wäre einem Besuch im Lager mit klärendem Gespräch im Wege gestanden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Wenn der Ansitzer zuerst am Wasser ist und  eine weiterer Angler dazu kommt, so sollte sich der zweite bei ersten  melden und die Situation abklären. Und nicht das der Ansitzer zum  zweiten gehen muss.



Der erste Ansitzer muss aber schon von Anfang an drauf achten wo andere Stellen sind und diese nicht mit "abspannen".

Dann gibt es später weniger Probleme.:m


----------



## Norrad (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der erste Ansitzer muss aber schon von Anfangt an drauf achten wo andere Stellen sind und diese nicht mit "abspannen".
> 
> Dann gibt es später weniger Probleme.:m



Genau das. |good:


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

auch schon mal gehabt ...
Karpfen kann man wohl oft nur min 200m entfert vom Ufer aus fangen #c


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der erste Ansitzer muss aber schon von Anfang an drauf achten wo andere Stellen sind und diese nicht mit "abspannen".
> 
> Dann gibt es später weniger Probleme.:m



AMEN. Mehr verlangt keiner.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> auch schon mal gehabt ...
> Karpfen kann man wohl oft nur min 200m entfert vom Ufer aus fangen #c


Ich benutz das mal als Aufhänger:

Wer gerne wissen will warum - weshalb.........
Einfach ein externes Thema dazu eröffnen, Dann gibts Antworten..


----------



## Lorenz (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Lorenz: Versuch mal, den Karpfencampern  auszuweichen, wenn Sie alle verfügbaren Stellen absperren, weil sie  parallel zum Ufer ihre Schnüre auslegen.
> 
> Nix gegen Dich, aber es gibt hier Seen, wo es schlicht nur drei bis fünf   Stellen gibt, selbst mit Watstiefeln oder Hosen. Da kann man nicht   ausweichen.


3-5 Stellen auf 10ha Waldsee?
Wenn es keine Schongebiete oder besonders schützenwerte Uferabschnitte gibt,dann macht man Angelplätze!
Gerade für erfahrene Spinnfischer müssen die ja nicht sonderlich groß  sein. Die Karpfenangler kann man vielleicht auch auf diese Möglichkeit  hinweisen,Platz für die Ruten reicht ja,ihren Zweitwohnsitz können sie  ja ein Stück nach hinten verlagern oder wo halt Platz ist. Vielleicht  können die dann ja immernoch ihre Spots befischen,aber für die anderen  interessante Plätze befischbar lassen...




Beispiele wie rücksichtslos andere sein können:
An einem ~1 ha Gewässer um die Ecke an dem ich zeitweise oft mit der Spinnrute  unterwegs war treibt sich ein ziemliches ********* rum. An meinem  dortigen Lieblingsspot hab ich ihn noch nie gesehen. Irgendwann hab ich  da dann mit relativ starkem Gerät und viel Gefühl einen schweren  Gegenstand der mit Kabel und Kabelschlaufen umwickelt war geborgen.Ein  paar Kunstköder hingen schon dran. Ich vermute mal,dass das Ding  absichtlich im Flachwasser versenkt wurde.

Ein anderes Mal am selben Tümpel sehe ich eine Rute vor mir im Gras und eine Schnur die  ins Wasser geht. Da hat einer die Spinnrute wegen einem Hänger liegen  lassen und wollte am Ende des Tages den Köder retten und angelte  seelenruhig 20m weiter,alle anderen haben dann halt Pech gehabt und wurden nur lautstark drauf hingewiesen dort nicht zu angeln.

Ein Raubfischangler sitzt mit Pose am anderen Ende des 1 ha Teich bei dem 50% nicht begangen werden dürfen,sieht  mich,lässt seine Pose drin,kommt im Marschschritt mit der Spinnrute  entgegen und fängt 20m neben mir an den Bereich von dort bis zu seinem  eigentlichen Angelplatz zügig abzufischen...man könnte ihm ja was wegfangen...


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Eigentlich sollte das durch GEGENSEITIGE Rücksichtnahme zu lösen sein,

ABER:

Da die Karpfenangler einen erheblichen Aufwand betreiben, mit Anfüttern & Montagen rausrudern - Lager aufbauen etc. reagieren sie oft sehr wenig verständnisvoll auf Kollegen, die z.B. mal mit der Spinnrute losziehen, was leider gerade an kleineren Gewässern öfter zu Streß führt.

Ich habe nix gegen Karpfenangler und jeder soll so angeln, wie er mag - aber das Absperren ganzer Gewässerabschnitte finde ich auch unverschämt....!

Mir ist da neulich etwas anderes passiert - ich saß´ am späten Nachmittag an einer Stelle an meiner Vereinstalsperre, um die Nacht durch mal auf Aal & Zander anzusitzen - da kommt ein Karpfenanglerkollege und fängt direkt an, mich wie wüst zu beschimpfen, weil ich an SEINEM Futterplatz angelte - von dem ich allerdings keine Ahnung hatte.
Er lies mich aber nicht zu Wort kommen und unterstellte mir direkt, absichtlich "seine" Stelle zu nutzen - was Humbug war - da mein Zielfisch sicher nicht der Karpfen war....

Naja - ich habe mir das dann ne Weile angehört - und wenn er nett und höflich gefragt hätte, wäre ich auch sicherlich noch woanders hingegangen - der hat sich aber direkt soooo daneben benommen, dass ich einfach da sitzen geblieben bin und ihm angeboten habe, sich doch dazu zu setzen - das wollte er nicht und ist wüst schimpfend wieder abgehauen.

Ach ja - er meinte auch noch, er wolle mir was auf die "*****" hauen, worauf ich nur gegrinst habe und zu ihm sagte "dann mach´ mal - aber ich hoffe, Du kannst mit dem Echo leben!".


Tja, hätte der mal nett & höflich das Gespräch gesucht, dann wäre ich wirklich noch woanders hingegangen - aber sorry, wenn einer mir direkt SO kommt, dann bin ich auch mal stur und sitze das aus!

...die Klugschei*****" das Anfüttern bei uns ohnehin verboten ist habe ich mir dann gespart, um nicht noch Öl ins Feuer zu gießen....


*Fazit:*

"Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es auch heraus"

Natürlich verstehe ich seinen Ärger - aber so geht´s halt auch nicht!

Ich wäre auch unentspannt, wenn das gemeinsame Angelgewässer von einigen wenigen "blockiert" wird und ich kann diesen "Distanzwahn" oft nicht verstehen - zumal der Drill dadurch oft unnötig verlängert wird - was ich aus Sicht des Fisches nicht gutheiße, gerade WENN er zurückgesetzt werden soll!

Das "Lärm-am-Angelplatz-Argument" halte ich oft für vorgeschoben und ich persönlich denke, dass die Carper es nur cool finden, auf große Distanzen zu angeln, weil ihr "Tackle" das hergibt, oder sogar gerade der Drill länger & "toller" wird.....

An Stellen, die man problemlos auch anwerfen kann, wenn man sich näher dransetzt finde ich die Distanzfischerei unnötig und den anderen Angelkollegen gegenüber un-sozial!

Manche wählen ihre Stellen aber auch so aus, DAMIT niemand sonst "ihren" Futterplatz nutzt - was ich ebenfalls daneben finde - daneben finde ich übrigens AUCH, absichtlich den Futterplatz eines anderen zu besetzen - aber auch das soll es geben....

Es mag manchmal "Hot-Spots" geben, die man nur so auf Distanz beangeln kann - aber *wenn* das vermeidbar ist, dann sollte man das auch den Fischen zuliebe anders lösen!

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

.....


ernie1973 schrieb:


> und ich kann diesen "Distanzwahn" oft nicht verstehen - zumal der Drill dadurch oft unnötig verlängert wird - was ich aus Sicht des Fisches nicht gutheiße, gerade WENN er zurückgesetzt werden soll!
> 
> Ganz großer Trugschluß!
> Gerde ein kapitaler Fisch läßt sich aus 150m Entfernung leichter und schneller anlanden wie aus 15m.
> ...


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

ich denke es ist ein grundsätzliches Problem des Anglers, und nicht des Karpfenanglers.

An einem See mit 50 m Durchmesser muss ich mich anders verhalten als am See mit 1000 m Duchmesser.

Besonders wenn andere Menschen zu erwarten sind. Hierzu zählen auch Badegäste und Schlauchbootfahrer und natürlich auch andere Angler egal welcher Art.

Leider klappt es fast nie und jeder pocht auf sein Recht, was er aber nicht hat.
In den meisten Fällen hat reden keinen Sinn. Hier gibt es oft dann richtig Ärger.
Manchmal ist man dann doch schon verwundert das es doch helfen kann.
Also Lage abchecken und davon ziehen wenn man nicht auf Streit aus ist.


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Lorenz schrieb:


> 3-5 Stellen auf 10ha Waldsee?



Ja, insgesamt 3 auf einer Seite und ich glaub 4 auf der anderen, wo allerdings eine nicht nutzbar ist, weil man ständig im Flachwasser hängt. Ok, sind dann 6 oder 7, Sorry. Der Rest ist verlandender Sumpf.

Und ja, es gibt solche Gewässer. Es gibt auch welche, wo es ungelogen 2 Stellen gibt, der Rest ist nichtmal mit Wathose beangelbar.

Und mach mal Stellen, dann wirst ganz schnell Ärger mit dem Förster kriegen, abgesehen davon kann ich keine 5 - 50 m Schilfgürtel vor mir an einem versumpften See abholzen.

Darum gehts auch gar nicht...es kann nicht sein, daß 1 oder 2 Angler von einer Stelle 3 oder 4 Stellen abriegeln und ich erstmal holzen muss...1 Angler = 1 Stelle, ist doch ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Lieber Gunnar - da ich Jurist und kein Fischereibiologe bin, kann ich Deine Aussage wissenschaftlich fundiert nicht widerlegen und auch nicht bestätigen.

Ich würde mich selbst weder als unwissend - noch als voreingenommen bezeichnen - aber diese Frage scheint doch eher eine Glaubensfrage zu sein.....

Ich erinnere mich jedoch, mal eine Studie über Mortalitätsraten gelesen zu haben, in der es um einen Zusammenhang zwischen Drilldauer, -Distanz & -Intensität im Hinblick auf die Milchsäureproduktion & Übersäuerung der Fische ging - da stieg die Sterblichkeit der Fische nach längeren Drills allerdings.....

Dass der lange Drill also im Ergebnis sogar schonender & gut für den Fisch sein soll, weil dieser am Ufer dann "müder" ist, kann ich qualifiziert weder bestätigen noch verneinen - da müssen wohl Experten ran.

Aber wozu der Fisch nach dem Fang *überhaupt* ans Ufer MUSS (?) ist die Frage, die sich mir aufdrängt? (...den einzigen Versuch der Rechtfertigung dafür habe ich bisher NUR von Kollegen gehört, die ihre Karpfen "verarzten", damit die Wunde des Hakens nicht verpilzt, oder sich entzündet...ach ja - und wenn der Fisch schonmal am Ufer ist, dann kann man ja auch mal eben schnell wiegen, messen & photographieren.....-->ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt). 

Naiv wie ich nunmal bin, halte ich nach wie vor einen kurzen Drill für angebrachter & schonender & bin ein Anhänger des "im Wasser releasens", *wenn* ich einen Fisch fange, den ich *NICHT* verwerten möchte - denn warum sollte ich den *überhaupt* auf´s Land befördern?

Ein "am-Ufer-Aufenthalt" zum photographieren, wiegen und vermessen läßt sich nach meiner persönlichen Meinung (und nach der einschlägigen Rechtsprechung dazu) ohnehin rechtlich u moralisch im Hinblick auf das Wohl des Fisches nicht rechtfertigen, da dieser Aufenthalt ja NUR der Trophäengeilheit des Anglers dient und sicherlich in keinster Weise zum Wohl des Fisches geschieht......worum es ja gehen sollte, oder?

Es klingt jedoch ein wenig nach von Wunschdenken geprägter Rechtfertigung für das Distanzfischen - und glaub mir, beruflich bedingt weiß ich sehr gut, dass nahezu jeder Sachverhalt sich mit guten Argumenten SO oder SO darstellen läßt, wenn man es denn möchte.....

Primär stört mich am Distanzfischen aber die Tatsache, dass man dadurch gerade an kleinen Gewässern relativ egoistisch damit andere Kollegen einschränkt, wie vom TE geschildert.

Aber - das Argument, dass die lange Distanz "schonender" für die Fische ist, habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang nun zum ersten Mal gehört - aber warum denn ein Fisch überhaupt ans Land befördert werden MUSS, den man nicht verwertet, ist DANN meine Gegenfrage....!?! (diese kannst Du mir auch gerne per PN beantworten, da ich hier ein OT vermeiden möchte).

*Aber bitte kein weiteres "C&R" OT, dafür gibt es einen Trööt und diesen hier möchte ich nicht weiter in diese Richtung lenken und denke unsere Ansichten zum Distanzfischen sind nun klar geworden, auch wenn sie unterschiedlich sind.*

E.


----------



## Carp-MV (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Das Leben ist nun mal nicht immer Fair! :m
Ich habe mit solchen dingen bisher nie Probleme gehabt, dann bin ich halt woanders hingefahren und die Sache war erledigt für mich. 
Warum soll ich mich dort noch mit den anderen beschäftigen wenn ich seh sie alles besetzt haben?
Meckern ist verschwendete Zeit und völlig sinnfrei für mich, du willst Angeln dann sei auch mal etwas flexibel dabei, so einfach ist das!


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Mich stört noch nicht mal das Distanzfischen an sich...aber dann lege man seine Schnüre doch bitte grade quer und abgesenkt über den See an eine Stelle, die anders nicht zugänglich ist. 

Aber parallel zum Ufer, 10 m vor anderen Stellen, halte ich für eine Frechheit.

Ich hoffe, es kommt raus, wo ich das primäre Problem sehe.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nun mal nicht immer Fair! :m
> Ich habe mit solchen dingen bisher nie Probleme gehabt, dann bin ich halt woanders hingefahren und die Sache war erledigt für mich.
> Warum soll ich mich dort noch mit den anderen beschäftigen wenn ich seh sie besetzen alles?
> Meckern ist verschwendete Zeit und völlig sinnfrei, du willst Angeln dann sei auch mal etwas flexibel dabei, so einfach ist das!


 
Ihr im Osten seid ja auch um die Flexibilität in Sachen Gewässerauswahl zu beneiden - da gibt es Ausweichmöglichkeiten dank Gewässerpool - das gibt es anderenorts leider nicht in so beneidenswerter Art und Weise!

Aber der Fall lag hier beim TE ja anders, weil es um ein rel. kleines Gewässer ging, da nahezu blockiert war, durch die Distanzangler.

An meiner Talsperre hätte ich auch die Ausweichmöglichkeiten, weil die rel. groß ist - aber so wie ich den TE verstehe war ihm ein Angeln an diesem konkreten Gewässer nicht möglich - und das ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man dort nunmal einen Angeltrip geplant hat, der dann flachfällt, weil dort einige wenige sich sehr breit machen.

Ernie


----------



## allrounder11 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Geiles Thema!

Ich bin Karpfenangler, und gebe dem TE trotzdem Recht!

Die Spannerei über den ganzen See ist teilweise ein echtes Problem, weil meist nicht nur gerade sondern auch quer gespannt wird.

Trotzdem muss man auch die Karpfenangler verstehen. Der Aufwand der betrieben wird ist enorm und bei einer tagelangen Session, kann man sich beim "long-range" Angeln völlig anders Verhalten. Bei solchen Session fischt man oft zu 2 oder zu 3, da macht es mitunter wenig Sinn alle Ruten im Uferbereich abzulegen, weil unter dem Strich die Lautstärke viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ihr im Osten seid ja auch um die Flexibilität in Sachen Gewässerauswahl zu beneiden
> 
> 
> aber so wie ich den TE verstehe war ihm ein Angeln an diesem konkreten Gewässer nicht möglich - und das ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man dort nunmal einen Angeltrip geplant hat, der dann flachfällt, weil dort einige wenige sich sehr breit machen.
> ...



Ich wohn zwar im Osten, aber das nächste DAV Gewässer ist trotzdem knapp 20 km weg. Für ne Tour am Abend nach Feierabend bissel weit die ganze Fahrerei. 

Und ja, Du verstehst richtig...drei Leute haben den gesamten See (absichtlich??) abgeriegelt und das auch noch unnötig, es gab dichter gelegene Stellen, die aber immer noch gut 50 m weg waren und wo sie niemanden gestört hätten.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

... und JA es gibt davon reichlich bei uns.
Gewässer die klein sind und wenig Zugangsstellen haben.... und genau diese Problem haben.


----------



## Lorenz (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...es kann nicht sein, daß 1 oder 2 Angler von einer Stelle 3 oder 4 Stellen abriegeln und ich erstmal holzen muss...



Manchmal ist das aber einfacher als sich mit rücksichtslosen Kollegen rumzuärgern. Das war die Intention dieses Postings 
Oft geht es nämlich Plätze anzulegen,aber es ist mit mehr oder weniger großem Aufwand und dem Willen dazu verbunden.


An einem Gewässer das ich befische wurde der Flachwasser/Seggengürtel mittels Totholz und Steinen vom Acker nebenan überbrückt. Je nach Wassertiefe beim Schilf tät das aber eine größere Sache werden. In so einem Fall wäre dann der Verein gefragt.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Moin 
Hab da ne echt geile idee, ich würd hingehen und bischen mit Ihm Qatschen und irgendwann drauf komm das ich vor Kurzer zeit auf der selben Stelle war und dort zwei Karpfen gefangen habe. Einen Schuppie mit 92cm und einen Spiegler mit 1,12m. Und erklärt ihm das ihr den nur mit Maiskette gefang habt und einen auf Wurm. 
Allein das wird einen Richtigen Karpfenangler Schocken und Frustrieren.
Und am ende um noch Richtig einen Draufzusetzen Sagt Ihr Ihm das Ihr beide mitgenommen habt und den zum Teil gegessen und teilweise Eingefrosstet habt!!

Ich sag euch eingefleischte Karpfenangler drehen da Voll ab!:m

Die Größen kann man auch Vareieren nach oben oder Unten und auch was man damit gemacht hat hauptssache Mitgenommen und Verwertet.

Einfach mal beim nächsten mal antesten!! Viel Spaß beim lachen und nachmachen.


----------



## Zusser (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Session fischt man oft zu 2 oder zu 3, da macht es mitunter wenig Sinn alle Ruten im Uferbereich abzulegen, weil unter dem Strich die Lautstärke viel zu hoch ist.


Als Angler hat man es doch selbst in der Hand, wie laut es am eigenen Angelplatz ist. Wer am Wasser Party machen will, soll das tun. Aber bitte nicht auf Kosten der Mitangler!
Auf Distanz fischen und damit andere Angelplätze sperren, weil man selbst (!) Krawall am Wasser machen möchte, das geht nun wirklich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Daniel78 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

@ heringskiller ... ergänzend.

das alles mit eine Lidl Telerute aber der Futtereimer war von Fox ;-)

gefällt mir


----------



## Heringskiller89 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

ja genau aber nur der Eimer das Futter war Panniermehl von Lidl und bischen Vanillezucker. 

Das kann man dann schön auf die spitze Treiben!!


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Hi Erni,

Das Angeln auf große Distanzen damit zu begründen das der Drill schonender ist halte ich für ne "Schutzbehauptung" (kennste ja , LooL ) Das ist max. ein Nebeneffekt.
Aber genauso wehre ich mich gegen die Behauptung das wir das extra wegen einen evt. längeren Drillspaß machen. 

Der eigentliche Grund bzw die Gründe  zum long range liegt ganz woanders.


Fische die nicht verwertet werden können gleich im Wasser abzuhaken - da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu.
Steht aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit long range.


kurz zusammen gefasst


> * denke* (Erni)* unsere Ansichten zum Distanzfischen sind nun klar geworden, auch wenn sie unterschiedlich sind.*


 
Deine Ansichten beziehen sich auf den Drill und dessen Folgen.Daher ist dir das long range Angeln zu suspekt... Ok akzeptier ich.
Ich habe dazu lediglich Erfahrungen dagelegt die eine deutliche Sprache in Sachen gefählicher Folgen sprechen.Und da gibt es aus meiner Praxis keine neg. Folgen für den Fisch!

Hier in diesem Thread geht es um die Folgen wenn sich eine Gruppe von Anglern soweit daneben benemen das andere Angler behindert werden.
Hierzu haben wir beide eindeutig Stellung bezogen und liegen in unseren Ansichten gleichauf.


----------



## Lucius (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Ich finde es ist vollkommen egal ob Long Range - oder Short Range, oder irg. eine Range...es geht darum, das wir hier einfach soziale Intelligenz einfordern dürfen und müssen!

Wenn Ich an einem so kleinen See angel und Tagsüber die Möglichkeit besteht, das noch jemand anderes seinem Recht zur ausübung seinen Hobbies dort nachgehen möchte - dann muss ICH mich vorher darauf einstellen - wenn Ich das nicht will - muss Ich an ein größeres Gewässer oder muss Ich mir einen eigenen See kaufen/pachten - Punkt!

Wenn es dunkel ist und es nicht zu erwarten ist , das jemand anderes noch kommt und Ich die Nacht für mich habe, kann Ich auch hinwerfen/fahren wohin ich will.

Das kann man m.E. schon im Vorfeld erwarten und wenn diese soziale Intelligenz fehlt, das Gespräch suchen - bei absoluter Lernresitenz GW rufen -Punkt!

Meine Meinung....


----------



## Andal (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was hättet Ihr gemacht?



Ich wäre Nachts wiedergekommen und hätte gut getarnt und aus bester Deckung heraus mit der Zwille Klosteine, oder Mottenkugeln (gibts die eeigentlich noch zu kaufen?) auf die Spots geschossen. So geschneidert hätten die noch nie!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Es gab mal Zeiten da ist man an einigen franz.Seen für diese egoistischen Spielchen namens"Abspannerei"von der Fischereiaufsicht zu Recht ohne Gnade zur Kasse gebeten worden.#6

Angeln in *Wurf*distanz,Montagen per Boot rausfahren untersagt.Ende.Diskussion zwecklos und Punkt.Andere Variante sah an einem See so aus das Carpcracks und Raubfischfreaks zeitlich getrennt wurden.Tagsüber kamen die Raubfischfreunde auf ihre Kosten und ab dem Abend durften die Karpfenangler ran.

Durch das Fehlverhalten einiger Deppen wurden Regeln verschärft und die "Normalos"gleich mitbestraft.Aber anders funktioniert es anscheinend nicht?!

Schlicht mal den Verstand benutzen oder wie Lucius es sehr treffend bemerkte SOZIALE INTELLIGENZ zeigen..bevor Verbote kommen!

Und die Verursacher solcher Miseren krähen bei Verboten dann ulkigerweise am lautesten.#c


----------



## Bassey (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Gab es nicht hier bei einem Boardie den Fall, dass er tierisch vermöbelt wurde wegen so ner Kinderkacke?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Veit war das.#h
|splat2:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Veit war das.#h
> |splat2:



Jap, aber da war das ja nichtmal das normale werfen, da hatte er ja nen strammen Wels im Drill


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Jungs, ich beneide Euch kein bißchen um Euer Problem.
An meinem Hausgewässer ist so etwas zum Glück nicht möglich. Aufgrund der Naturschutzregelung darf da am Ufer niemand campieren - der dichte Schilfbewuchs lässt es zum Glück nicht zu.
Außerdem kann man sich auf 100 ha sehr gut aus dem Weg gehen, bzw. aus dem Weg fahren mit dem Boot. Montagen mit Boot ausbringen geht auch nicht, da eigene Wasserfahrzeuge jeglicher Art verboten sind.

Der ganzen Distanzangelei kann ich rein gar nichts abgewinnen. Und wenn in 300 Metern hundert mal ein vermeintlicher Hotspot ist, so muß man da doch nicht ubedingt angeln, indem man seine Montage mit dem Boot dahin fährt. So muß ich halt versuchern, die Fische innerhalb meiner Wurffweite zu fangen. Kommen sie da nicht regelmäßig vorbei, die Fische, - ja, mein Gott, dann sei es halt so. Muß ich denn unbedingt versuchen, die Kreatur auch noch in Ihrem letzten Rückzugsraum zu behelligen. Stellt Euch mal vor, 2 Angler angeln von einem Boot aus und haben ihre Köder in alle 4 Himmelrichtungen 300m vom Boot aus entfern liegen. Diese beiden "Helden" würden dann für sich, wenn man einen Kreis um die Angelstellen herumzieht, ca 282600 qm an Fläche beanspruchen, also grob 28,26 Hektar. Man kann es aber auch übertreiben.

Das Befischen des gegenüberliegenden Ufers kann ich nur gutheißen, wenn man es nur von seinem Standort aus beangeln kann. Geht das auch vom anderen Ufer aus, so hat man sich gefälligst dort hin zu begeben.
Das Angeln auf große Distanz parallel zum eigenen Ufer geht nur, wenn ich niemanden damit behindere. selbst wenn ich zuerst da war, habe ich meine Montage da weg zu nehmen, wenn ein anderer Angler in gebührendem Abstand zu meinem Standort angeln will. Sonst muß ich das Gewässer pachten oder kaufen, dann kann auch ich die Musik bestimmen, die gespielt wird.
Das man seine Montage in so einem Falle herausnimmt, gebietet einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand, soweit vorhanden.

Ich selbst angele auch gern auf Karpfen. Wir angeln vom Boot aus, 3 Ruten pro Person sind gestattet. Geangelt wird rechts und links neben einer Boje, jeweils 15m nach rechts und nach links von der Boje, auf einer Reihe. Dieser Bereich ist gefüttert. Distanz Angelstelle-Boot ist ca. 60m.
Entgegen jeder "Carp-Hunter"-Logik fangen wir so unsere Fische. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als die anderen Angler bei uns am Wasser auch. 
Wenn jetzt jemand behaupten möchte, dass man so nur die kleinen Karpfen fangen kann, dann kann ich das widerlegen. In ca. 20 Jahren gezielter Angelei auf Karpfen habe ich es nicht geschafft, einen Karpfen unter 12 Pfd zu fangen (hätte ja gerne mal einen zum Räuchern). Fische zwischen 20 und 30 Pfd werden regelmäßig gefangen. Mein bester hatte bislang 37 Pfd. Bestand besteht aus ganz wenigen Spiegelkarpfen, hauptsächlich Schuppenkarpfen und auch ab und an die Wildform des Karpfens. Mein Highlight war eine Wildform von 30 Pfd bei 1,06m Länge. Ein Prachtfisch.


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Da Gwido Westerwave-Bashing (lebt der eigentlich noch?) Schnee von gestern ist, kriegen's mal wieder die böösen Karpfenangler.
Wenn sich Kollegen bei mir über die ausjammern, bringe ich immer den Sruch, "schau mal, wenn die mit ihrem Elan, Zeiteinsatz, usw. auf Hecht, Schlei & Co. angeln würden, fangen wir gar nix mehr! Also sei froh, lass'se campen, Namen vergeben,... besser so als anders." Dann ist meist Ruhe.

Mit ein wenig _gegenseitiger_ Rücksicht ist das doch alles gar kein Problem. Und wenn's Ausreisser wie beim TE gibt, sollte man _miteinander_ quatschen und weniger hier; was bringt das?
Zur Not muss es halt 'nen Anschiss geben und fertig.
Jegliche Auswüchse haben wir bei mir im Verein konsequent ausgemerzt, kontrollieren ist mittlerweile richtig langweilig geworden.


----------



## ak.checker (11. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Zitat
@ Fishermann66

Das Befischen des gegenüberliegenden Ufers kann ich nur gutheißen, wenn man es nur von seinem Standort aus beangeln kann. Geht das auch vom anderen Ufer aus, so hat man sich gefälligst dort hin zu begeben.
Das Angeln auf große Distanz parallel zum eigenen Ufer geht nur, wenn ich niemanden damit behindere. selbst wenn ich zuerst da war, habe ich meine Montage da weg zu nehmen, wenn ein anderer Angler in gebührendem Abstand zu meinem Standort angeln will. Sonst muß ich das Gewässer pachten oder kaufen, dann kann auch ich die Musik bestimmen, die gespielt wird.
Das man seine Montage in so einem Falle herausnimmt, gebietet einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand, soweit vorhanden.

|good:|good:
Hätte man nicht besser sagen können........


Wenn ich schon höre "parallel zum Ufer gespannt!"#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Als normaler Ansitzangler habe ich schon mehrfach direkten Kontakt mit Spinnfischern bekommen, die keine 5 Meter neben mir begannen das Wasser zu durchpflügen. Einer hat es sogar dabei mal geschafft meine direkt vor meiner Nase liegende Grundmontage zu "fangen".

Schleppangler sind schon dicht unter Land über die Schnüre meiner Grundruten gefahren, obwohl ich weder unsichtbar noch getarnt war.

Andere Ansitzangler wollten sich mit vollem Gerödel direkt neben mit niederlassen, obwohl rund um das Gewässer Platz ohne Ende war.

Auch gut 200m ausgelegte Karpfenmontagen hab ich schon einmal beim Schleppfischen eingesammelt, wobei die Distanz vom gegenseitigen Ufer zum Futterplatz nicht mal halb so groß gewesen wäre. 



Auf der anderen Seite habe ich schon hunderte andere Angler am Wasser getroffen, mit denen es nicht die geringsten Probleme gab. Nette Pläuschchen gehalten, gefachsimpelt oder einfach nur wahrgenommen.


Ich will es ja nicht beschwören, aber es besteht durchaus der Hauch einer Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht die Angelmethode ist, sondern der Charakter, der einen Angler von einem egoistischen Hohlkopf unterscheidet.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich will es ja nicht beschwören, aber es besteht durchaus der Hauch einer Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht die Angelmethode ist, sondern der Charakter, der einen Angler von einem egoistischen Hohlkopf unterscheidet.


 

...DAS stimmt, aber manche Angelmethoden haben deutlich mehr Konfliktpotenzial als andere - zumindest an recht kleinen Gewässern, wie der TE es hier im konkreten Fall schilderte, bei dem es nur wenige Angelplätze gab und quasi der See "blockiert" wurde!

Ansonsten hast Du zu 100 % Recht!

E.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

@ Ralle: Das stimmt selbstverständlich. Es gibt durchaus auch Spinnangler, die man auch einfach nur könnte...!!

Grundsätzlich ist es aber hier leider so, daß an den meisten Gewässern (meistens nicht einheimische auf Tour in der "Provinz") Karpfenangler negativ auffallen. 

Nicht weil sie Karpfen angeln, sondern weil sie sich benehmen, als ob die Gewässer ihnen gehören.


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



vermesser schrieb:


> ..........Nicht weil sie Karpfen angeln, sondern weil sie sich benehmen, als ob die Gewässer ihnen gehören.


 
Genau die Leute sind es, die niemand braucht. Die, die sich um andere einen Dreck scheren und nur Ihren vermeintlichen Vorteil sehen.
Ganz egal, ob Karpfen-, Spinn- und sonstige Angler, oder sonst wo im Leben.
Merkwürdiger Weise sind es genau diejenigen, die einen riesen TamTam machen, wenn jemand ein Stück von ihrer "ach so heilen Welt" abhaben möchte.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Und welchen Lösungsansatz nehmen wir nun?

Nachgeben, weil man klüger ist, einem Troll das Feld überlassen? Irgendwie nicht so prickelnd, einen Blödmannsgehilfen auf diese Weise zum Sieger küren!

Eins vor die Murmel hauen? Bringt garantiert nur noch mehr Ärger!

Gut zureden? Da kann man auch den Schweinen das Singen beibringen wollen!

Bleibt also nur dafür zu sorgen, dass dem Hirni das Revier ziemlich schnell nicht mehr so gefällt. Kreative Menschen wissen da sicher Bescheid, wie man das anstellt!


----------



## Janbr (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



> ...DAS stimmt, aber manche Angelmethoden haben deutlich mehr Konfliktpotenzial als andere - zumindest an recht kleinen Gewässern, wie der TE es hier im konkreten Fall schilderte, bei dem es nur wenige Angelplätze gab und quasi der See "blockiert" wurde!
> 
> Ansonsten hast Du zu 100 % Recht!


 
Mich fragt ja keiner, aber wenn ich mir hier so die Beitraege durchlese kann ich auch bei so manchen Angelarten ein groesseres "Hohlkopfpotential" als bei anderen feststellen.

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal dafuer, aber der musste raus.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lorenz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Andal schrieb:


> *Bleibt also nur dafür zu sorgen, dass dem Hirni das Revier ziemlich schnell nicht mehr so gefällt.* Kreative Menschen wissen da sicher Bescheid, wie man das anstellt!



Ein paar abgerissene Karpfenmontagen wären weit weniger schlimm als abgerissene Kunstköder,geschweigedenn der Unlust nichtmehr tieflaufenden und/oder teuren Kram fischen zu wollen,weil irgendsoein Idiot was entsprechendes versenkt hat...
Angesichts der Thematik ist dein Tip,es soweit zu treiben andere wegzuekeln,absolut daneben. Wie man andere wegekelt und abschreckt könnt ihr in folgendem Thread lesen (auch wenn Andal DAS natürlich nicht gemeint hat).

*Mühlberg und die Reifenstecher*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216673


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich will es ja nicht beschwören, aber es besteht durchaus der Hauch einer Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht die Angelmethode ist, sondern der Charakter, der einen Angler von einem egoistischen Hohlkopf unterscheidet.



Ganz genau,
wie meinte schon der olle Paracelsus..*Die Dosis macht das Gift*
Gilt auch im Umgang miteinander.


----------



## e!k (12. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Zur Lösung des Problems fällt mir eigentlich bei uneinsichtigen Personen nur der geordnete Rückzug ein. 
Am vernünftigsten ist dies sicherlich alle male. Wenn freundlich Hinweise nicht helfen bzw. der andere Angler nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt werden kann muss man halt nach der Devise "der klügere gibt nach" handeln.

Denn gerade ein Streit ist das letzte, auf das ich beim Angeln Lust habe. Vorher fahre ich lieber woanders hin. Vor allem, weil es immer wieder Personen gibt die es dann nicht bei Verbalitäten belassen.  
Und wenn ich einmal an den letztjährigen Vorfall von Veit errinnern darf kann jeder denke ich nachvollziehen, dass sowas auch (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) ins Auge gehen kann  
Auch die Frage ob ich im Falle eines Falles körperlich überlegen wäre stellt sich für mich garnicht erst, denn im Zweifel steht man selbst als der Dumme da und muss sich rechtfertigen. Da kann man besser seine 7 Sachen packen, als sich nachher mit einem riesigen Rattenschwanz an Querelen rumärgern zu müssen. 
Abgesehen davon, dass Artikel wie "Angler prügeln sich um Angestelle" nicht gerade zum Ansehen unseres Hobbys beitragen. 

Auch wenn man in dem Moment wo man evtl. umsonst quer durch die Pampa gejuckelt ist einen riesigen Brast hat  
Wie heisst es so schön: "Lerne das verlieren zu geniessen"     

Gruß Jan


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Puh... lass das mal nicht die Walküren lesen, sonst bleibt das Tor zu Walhall aber fest geschlossen.

Ein wunderbar ausufernder Streit kann auch eine herzerfrischende, befreiende Angelegenheit sein. Schließlich heißt es, "wozu soll ich sachlich argumentieren, wenn ich auch persönlich beleidigend sein kann". 
Und letztendlich wurde durch ein paar Millionen Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte empirisch eindeutig belegt, dass nackte Gewalt kultur- & sprachübergreifend das wohl unmissverständlichste Kommunikationsmittel überhaupt ist.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Aber Lorenz! Reifensstechen ist doch primitiv!!

Es geht viel subtiler. Ein Sprichwort sagt, gib dem Affen Zucker. Dieser Zucker macht aus so einem "Campingplatz" doch gleich ein Paradies für hungrige Ameisen... und wer wollte da übers Weekend wohl noch gerne wohnen!?


----------



## Lorenz (13. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber Lorenz!



Hobby vermiesen ist Hobby vermiesen...in dem Fall finde ich den Rat dazu nicht angebracht. Wenn die auf stur schalten und unfreundlich werden,bevor man ihre Schnüre und Montagen reihenweise rausfischt,dann kann man sich um Alternativen bemühen und danach vielleicht in deine Richtung gehen...uns täts doch auch nicht gefallen wenn andere gleich zu solchen Mitteln greifen täten nur weil wir mal mehr/besser fangen und/oder Spot,Köder etc. nicht jedem verraten wollen...


----------



## Andal (13. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Ich rede hier von Leuten, die sich wie die Sau am Futterkasten benehmen, als gäbe es nur sie. Die braucht keiner nirgends. Die verstehen keine wohlmeinenden Worte. Denen auszuweichen heißt, ihnen Recht zu geben. Sie werden dadurch nicht einsichtiger, sondern nur noch dreister.

Solche Gestalten zu vergrämen ist kein Selbstzweck, das ist Dienst an der Allgemeinheit und der Natur.

Wenn du immer nachgibst, dann regieren dich am Ende die Dummen, die Rücksichtslosen. Willst du das haben?


----------



## Gardenfly (14. August 2011)

*AW: Muss denn sowas wirklich sein???*

Es gibt 95% echter Karpfenangler : die wählen Gewässer/Angelstellen so das es zu keinen Problemen kommt.
Dann gibt es da die 5% die sich mit Kauf von pseudo-teuren Angelgerät (von 500€ auf 59 runtergesetzt) glauben das Gewässer gehöhrt ihnen, beschweren sich wenn in ein 0,3ha grossen Teich nur 9 Pfünder zu fangen sind (der Gewässerwart muss 40 Pfünder besetzen) .


----------

